# 1/400 DKM Königsberg light cruiser



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the JSC 1/400 paper kit of the DKM Königsberg, part of the Kriegsmarine's "K" class of light cruisers (along with her sisters Köln and Karlsruhe). These ships were well-armed but they were not, apparently, very effective ships. Königsberg and Karlsruhe were both sunk during the German invasion of Norway in 1940. Köln served as a training ship and shelled advancing Allied forces even after being sunk at Wilhelmshaven in March 1945. 
















Even though they may not have been the greatest ships in real life, I think they're attractive subjects for the modeler. I dressed up the JSC kit with railings and ladders from Tom's Modelworks, plus masts and yards made from brass rod and rigging made from stretched sprue.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

that's a paper model? wow! they have really come far since I last saw one. very nice job.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Yup, it's all paper (except for the masts, railings, rigging, and gun barrels) and believe me, there are are guys who can build them a lot better than me!


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

paulhelfrich.....s.moe,here.....Wow man, from your pic's I'd have never guessed it was a paper model. Great job on it !!! I've seen a few of these kits, but weren't sure what they'd look like when put together. Is it pre-cut pieces with lines to show you where to fold ? How does it go together ? And do you use a water based glue, like Elmers ? I was just wondering, 'cause I'd like to try one out.........s.moe...........out.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

s.moe said:


> paulhelfrich.....s.moe,here.....Wow man, from your pic's I'd have never guessed it was a paper model. Great job on it !!! I've seen a few of these kits, but weren't sure what they'd look like when put together. Is it pre-cut pieces with lines to show you where to fold ? How does it go together ? And do you use a water based glue, like Elmers ? I was just wondering, 'cause I'd like to try one out.........s.moe...........out.


Thanks! There's no pre-cut parts - you have to cut and fold everything yourself. Most paper kits have nicely printed exterior parts. Typically the frame parts (for a ship, a plane, a tank, etc) are supplied as templates that you have to mount on heavier stock and then cut and assemble those. Then the printed parts are folded and mounted over the frame. I use Aileen's Tacky Glue - it's a thickened white glue available at craft stores like Michael's and Hobby Lobby. You don't want to use Elmer's - it's too watery and it will distort the parts. I usually work from kits on my paper models - but lots of folks download them and print them on their own printers. That way if you mess something up, you just print another copy of the same part.  Lots more info available at papermodelers.com, including links to some free downloads...


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

paulhelfrich.....s.moe,here....Thanks for the info on paper kits and for posting the pic's......s.moe......out.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't believe that's paper, incredible! :thumbsup:


----------

